# "08 Ford"



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2007)

Came across this topic on my fishing forum and thought I would pass it along.  It will give more ammunition to Ken and DL.  Michelle (Texas_Travilers) you may want to take Ken up on his offer to help you get a Chevrolet truck.  I was getting ready to pull the trigger on an '08 Ford but think I will stay "pat" for awhile.http://www.matagorda.com/fishing-forum/viewtopic.php?t=401

     Let's try this.....
   Peevopounder



Joined: 13 Mar 2007
Posts: 12
Location: Houston
 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 9:02 am    Post subject: 08 F250   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thinking about pulling the trigger on one. Any advise would be appreciated other than geting a second job to afford one.  

Back to top       


Papa M.



Joined: 16 Mar 2006
Posts: 111

 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 9:07 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My personal opinion would be to wait till at least 1010, let them iron out the kinks, I guess your talking about the 6.8 twin turbo diesel? I heard just to do minor work on the engine you have to remove the front clip and cab. 
But they do that now for transmission and other bigger jobs.
_________________
Just One More Cast! 

Back to top       


Peevopounder



Joined: 13 Mar 2007
Posts: 12
Location: Houston
 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 9:16 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thinking that myself because I heard that they had some real problems with the 6.0 when it first came out. 

Back to top       


catchnrelease



Joined: 20 Mar 2006
Posts: 113

 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 9:27 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have an 04 6.0 liter diesel and I have had very few problems if any. I heard most of the people that were having problems were the ones who reprogrammed the computer to boost performance from factory settings. This was giving it more torque than the engine and transmission could take causing major problems. 

In the case of buying a new one, you will pay a premium right now. If you wait and buy a 2008 model when the 2009 comes out you will be able to get big rebates and dealer discounts. As far as working out the kinks, both ford and chevy had to do so with their last diesel engines so you might wait a year or two. 

Back to top       


Peevopounder



Joined: 13 Mar 2007
Posts: 12
Location: Houston
 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 10:03 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks catch and your right about paying premium right now. Checked 4 dealerships and they are all in the 48K range.  

Back to top       


Papa M.



Joined: 16 Mar 2006
Posts: 111

 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 10:04 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your right about the performance chip on the 6.0L, Catch, but I understood it was causing too much back pressure and loading up the engine, people should know that if they're going to use a chip, they need to follow through with high flow air filters and open up the exhaust or your doing more harm than good........I miss my 7.3L, I also recently talked to a Ford service manager and he said you don't want to let your 6.0 idle for very long due to an EGR valve becoming carboned up and causing problems.
_________________
Just One More Cast! 

Back to top       


catchnrelease



Joined: 20 Mar 2006
Posts: 113

 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 2:25 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had my EGR valve replaced at about 30k miles. I did not know that letting the engine idle for long periods of time could cause this problem. The dealer did not tell me anything when they replaced it under warranty. Thanks for the info.... 

Back to top       


Papa M.



Joined: 16 Mar 2006
Posts: 111

 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 3:01 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just found out last week. 80k on a 6.0L, might just go ahead and replace it.
_________________
Just One More Cast! 

Back to top       


catchnrelease



Joined: 20 Mar 2006
Posts: 113

 Posted: Thu Mar 15, 2007 7:42 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mine was covered under warranty but I believe the bill was about $400... The truck runs fine when it goes out, it is when you punch it that you will notice the truck choking and smoking when this valve goes out. 

Back to top       


CAPT.STUBBY



Joined: 19 Mar 2006
Posts: 206
Location: Great state of Texas
 Posted: Fri Mar 16, 2007 7:19 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you get the 4x4 watch the rivets that hold the front drive together, they "woller" out quickly if you are in tough terain at all and replacing them with mark9 or harder bolts from a caterpillar dealer will save you an expensive repair later.
_________________
PROUD TO HAVE BEEN GRASSRUNNER'S BEST FRIEND 

Back to top       


Papa M.



Joined: 16 Mar 2006
Posts: 111

 Posted: Fri Mar 16, 2007 9:45 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll have to check those rivets, I'll probably change the valve myself, I haven't looked at it closely, but I didn't think its was a very big job....I could be wrong. 
_________________
Just One More Cast! 

Back to top       


omar



Joined: 16 Mar 2006
Posts: 182

 Posted: Fri Mar 16, 2007 12:33 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

People have changed the EGR valve themselves but I think you need a special puller from Ford to make the job easier. As someone else said earlier, I wouldn't touch a 6.4L for a couple of years. The 2008 is a hell of a nice truck though. I've got over 100,000 on my 6.0L and it's been pretty much trouble free. The Ford tech at my dealership told me that the key to keeping the 6.0L in shape is to change the oil religiously, 3000-5000 miles depending on use. I don't let the oil get over 5000 miles on it. The injectors on these things are real fickle and this engine tends to break down the viscosity of the oil quicker. Also you should be running some diesel additive from time to time, such as Power Service Diesel Kleen, to keep the fuel system lubed and clean. 

If Ford could have somehow mated the 7.3L with the 5 speed Torqshift and put it in the 2008 model, then they would have a truck. But there's no way to make the 7.3L emissions compliant and the 7.3L went by the wayside. I'm scared that the 6.4L will be a technical nightmare before its all over. Too much shitt packed under the hood, and not to mention all the emissions regen crap on the exhaust.  

Omar 

Back to top       


NicKW



Joined: 22 Mar 2006
Posts: 35
Location: Selkirk
 Posted: Sat Mar 17, 2007 1:39 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Id say if you want one, buy it now. I read an article the other day that Ford failed to pay navistar (people who make the powerstroke engine) and they shut down the plants that made them. And it wasnt on some off the wall site, i believe it was cnn money. 

Back to top       


Toyota Man



Joined: 18 Mar 2006
Posts: 20
Location: Corpus
 Posted: Sun Mar 18, 2007 3:38 pm    Post subject: yeah   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They've worked it out now for Navistar to once again make their engines. The problem was due to the 6.0 being a terrible engine and Ford and Navistar had quarrels about who should pay what percent of the warranty work. I've personally heard of and read about so many problems with the 6.0, I can see why. But I guess people that buy Fords are used to that kinda stuff, so it doesn't come across as a big deal to you guys. "Trouble free" means you only have to have warranty work every month or so right? But anyways, I would definitely wait a little while, maybe till the '09 models come out (which will probably be in the middle of the summer with the way things are going these days  ) so they get some of the bugs worked out and prices drop. A buddy of mine is going to wait for the fall because that is when they will start offering decent rebates on the 08's. Right now they are trying to clear out the older models.
_________________


http://www.troutsuck.s5.com/ 

Back to top          


NicKW



Joined: 22 Mar 2006
Posts: 35
Location: Selkirk
 Posted: Fri Mar 23, 2007 10:26 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recalls already 

Like the topic of the thread states... 

start ------> 
Ford Motor Co. on Wednesday told dealers to temporarily stop selling certain 2008 F-series Super Duty diesel pickups after receiving reports of flames shooting out of the vehicle's tailpipe. 

Ford said it was recalling 37,400 F-Series Super Duty trucks with 6.4-liter diesel engines. The majority of the pickups -- 29,000 -- were still on dealer lots, the automaker said. 

Ford spokesman Dan Jarvis said it received three reports of flames coming from the truck's tailpipe, caused by leaking fuel that ignited in the exhaust system's diesel particulate filter near the tailpipe. 

"It's really something that we noticed early on and we're moving swiftly to fix the problem," Jarvis said. 

There have been no injuries or vehicle fires connected to the recall. There has been one report of a grass fire in Texas that was quickly extinguished, he said. 

Jarvis said the flames could only occur in engines with leaking fluids, which he said was very rare. Two of the complaints involved leaking fuel injectors and the other involved leaks coming from a crack in the turbocharger shaft. 

The automaker will have dealers upgrade software for the powertrain control module, which will power down the engine under higher-than-expected temperatures in the diesel particulate filter. Similar software updates will take place at the Louisville, Ky., plant where the trucks are built. 

Jarvis said the stop sale order should only last a few days as dealers reprogram the software. Owners of the remaining 8,400 trucks will be notified about the recall in early April and will be able to have the software upgrade at no charge. 

In a separate action, fewer than 10,000 of the trucks will have the battery cable rerouted to avoid chafing against a shield in the engine compartment that prevents water and mud from getting into the engine. 

Ford said the recall does not affect gasoline-powered pickups or those with 6.0-liter or 7.3-liter diesel engines.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 24, 2007)

RE: "08 Ford"

Interesting!!!!!!!  I don't think I would buy any of the new diesels until the bugs are worked out.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 24, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

Flames coming out of the tailpipes!!!  That is a new one, and probably only the beginning.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 24, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

I may have to change my mind and go ahead and get an '08 Ford.  I can see it now.  Me zipping through a mountain pass in the middle of the night with flames shooting out the tailpipes and Toby Keith blaring on the radio. :laugh: Hope it doesn't catch my Montana on fire.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 25, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

I can see all of the new forum handles/signitures.  "Flamethrower08" or "Fordfrmhell" or "torchyfordy" or "08fireball" or "frdfiremn" or "flamly6.4L".  Gee I could go on forever.   :evil:  :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

I was up all night thinking about Ford inspired RV Forum handels/signitures.  "FireStroke08" or "PowerFlame" or "TwinturboFire" or "123Fire" how bout lightemup08.  Sure hope the new Dodge doesn't have any major problems.  I'm sure it would be pay back time  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

Just left the GM dealership and talked to the manager who is also over the Ford dealership.  

He told me there was a big thing with Ford not paying International because of warranty issues and International not building engines because of not getting paid.  Federal Judge stepped in to straighten it out.  

He did not know about flames out the tailpipe or a Stop Sale order.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

No flames?    I hope that doesn't mean all the fun is over.  :evil:


----------



## Shadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

We had a BBQ this weekend and I asked one of my nephews if he knew anything about the 6.4s. He told me he found out about the exhaust on the news. And also said that fords answer was to reprogram them. Really do like the Torqshift with the tow command system. But definitely will not be buying anything for at least a year.    Stay tuned DL


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"



Oh no DL, the fun is just begining........ 

My local dealership has a new body style GMC 2500HD Extended Cab with the Duramax! A salesman told me the exhaust pipe is big enough to stick your arm in! It will be at our Open House this weekend along with a customized 4500 with a Hauler Body, that is arriving Wed.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 2, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"



Guess what! The manager was wrong! 

Here is a link to a short movie showing flames out the tailpipe of a new Ford. 

http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/17466

If the link does not work, type in: ebaumsworld.com Go to videos and search Ford, you will find it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 2, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

Ken, those "flames" don't look "right" to me.  The physics don't seem right for diesel fuel, either.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

A guy at work just bought him an o8 F-250 a couple of weeks ago. I'll ask him about the recall in the morning.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 2, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

I do agree with the look, but what do flames coming out of tailpipes look like?  I would think diesel would burn black.  Does not sound good either.


Butch, there is a recall.  Excessive diesel was accumulating in the exhaust pipe and burning in there with very high exhaust temps.  Something about the new diesel regulations and the filters in the exhaust system.  They say a computer reprogram would fix it.  Your friends truck should have been reprogrammed before he bought it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 3, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"



"... what do flames coming out of tailpipes look like?" 

Those flames look like the ones that come out of the new COTs in turn 1 at Martinsville this last Sunday! And they're not running diesel! :dead: 

Hey! You've got a new '08 Ford racecar! :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 3, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

Go tiwnturbofires. :bleh:  :evil:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2007)

Re: "08 Ford"

Reminds me of way back when we would drill a hole in the tailpipe end, thread a spark plug into it and remove a plug wire from a cylinder and make a long one go back to the exhaust plug. Man, let off the gas and you had a flame thrower  Did skip with the wire off the plug but, that only made the mixture richer and better flames :laugh:   Had twin flame throwers on the old 49 flat head ford.   :laugh: Didn't have to program anything just add a few mothballs.


----------

